# Hi from Australia



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I am going to be 100% honest here. I am joining this forum after having been part of another forum for over 14 months. Unfortunately although there are some great people on the other forum and I have made some great friends, the forum is VERY BIASED towards breeders. The reality is that all the moderators are breeders and breeders can basically post pretty much what they like. 

I have replied to posts telling people that what the breeder is telling them is legally wrong and also I have raised concerns about inbreeding which the mods remove - even though I post legitimate posts.

I have been involved in CatRescue (in Sydney) and have tamed 3 feral cats in my life. I have 2 cats at the moment, one feral named Dali (named after Salvador Dali and another cat called Jenna (who i got from a rescue place). 
I lost my beautiful Burmese cat (11.5 years) about 4 months ago and am still distressed over this.

I have a legal background but have started studying art as well and now live in country NSW. I am also a very keen photographer

I am looking for a forum where I can speak freely about issues I am passionate about, post pics of cats, talk about photography and not be made feel isolated and have my comments censored by moderators. Unfortunately others have been treated the same as me and have left the other forum so it is basically a forum for breeders, moderated by breeders which censors comments they don't like. I have not been abusive towards other posters but I do state my opinions on matters. I am still a member of the other place and have over 3500 posts but am looking for another forum where I can be myself and meet like-minded people.

I don't know about this forum, but if it is the same - controlled by moderators - who are breeders, I probably wont fit in here either. Please send me a PM if that is the case, and I will stay away.

Sorry for whinge but I have spent over 12 months helping people and building up friendships but don't wish to continue in such a place which has turned many people away with blatant PRO-breeder Bias.

I am very interested in Animal Rights and am a contributor to an organisation in Australia called Voiceless


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Annie!

I'm so sorry about your Burmese kitty. I lost Cinderella earlier this year, so I know what you're going through. atback

People mostly post in our Breeding section when their cats are having babies. We don't have lots of actual breeders here. One of our mods (Sol) is a breeder, and she's very nice. :grin: 

We all try to treat each other with respect, kindness and with a bit of humor.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Marie
Yes. I do miss Kahlua very much. He used to sleep on my pillow every night, even when it was very hot.

I also have a large enclosure for my cats which I can post pics of if you are interested.

I'll have to learn how.

I have my entire backyard enclosed to keep my cats safe and yet still free roaming.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would love to have that set-up for my cats. I do have a fence, but it's more for large dogs. The ferals walk right through the many, many openings in it.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

i'd love to see pictures of your enclosure! i used to live in melbourne


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome Annie!!! Most of us are just cat lovers who like to talk to other cat lovers. Like Marie said, we try to stay kind and respectful to all members. I hope you stay and chat with us


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I will need some help in posting pics in this forum

I have a photobucket account.

Please excuse my messy yard. I am not very tidy but the cats don't care. They get a huge space and are safe from cars, dogs, cat hating people etc.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well this is very odd.
I had two other posts yesterday. 

One about my enclosure and another about needing help to post pics and both these posts are gone. Very strange.

I remember that the post number (for this thread) was 6 and then this morning it is 4.

Not sure why posts about enclosures and needing help with photos have been removed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Annie, they wouldn't be removed because of that subject matter, and I don't see any record of them being moved. If a moderator had moved them or removed them, that would have been reported. I guess it's a glitch.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Annie, please sign off on the rules. Thanks! 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/70-introduce-yourself/133953-rules-new-members-sign-off-52.html


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Annie, they wouldn't be removed because of that subject matter, and I don't see any record of them being moved. If a moderator had moved them or removed them, that would have been reported. I guess it's a glitch.


A very strange glitch indeed.

As you can see other posters commented on the enclosures.

I hope these glitches are not a regular thing as it makes me think edits have happened for absolutely no reason and given my experience at the other place does not make me keen to continue.

I have signed off on the rules, thanks for making me aware of that.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome Annie! I'm from Australia too. I have also been a member of an Australian cat forum but I much prefer this one.. It's just more.. Fun and laid back I guess. Everyone is really friendly here and it's just a nice place to come and share stories & experiences.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You need to post three times (one of them has to be signing off on the rules), before you can post anywhere else. So if you posted more than twice without signing off on the rules, those posts were put on hold (hidden) until you signed off on the rules thread.

All your posts should be visible now.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

marie73 said:


> You need to post three times (one of them has to be signing off on the rules), before you can post anywhere else. So if you posted more than twice without signing off on the rules, those posts were put on hold (hidden) until you signed off on the rules thread.
> 
> All your posts should be visible now.


Thanks for that.

Glad you pointed out the rules bit. A good idea. Most forums just have a box you tick and no-one reads them until they get into trouble!!


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

love.my.cats said:


> Welcome Annie! I'm from Australia too. I have also been a member of an Australian cat forum but I much prefer this one.. It's just more.. Fun and laid back I guess. Everyone is really friendly here and it's just a nice place to come and share stories & experiences.


Hmm. Well that is very interesting. 

The only problem with this one really is the time difference. Glad there are posters from everywhere though!

I'm still on the other one, but get very sick of the continual censorship of peoples posts and the pro-breeder bias. So many have left due to this. I might see if I can coax a few over here.......

I can see quite a few similarities between thread types on both but I like the fact that this one seems to be more about ordinary moggies and perhaps more rescue focused (rather than breeding). 

Anyway it is good to have friends/contacts who love cats and can relate to my CRAZYCATLADY feelings and comments and still consider me NORMAL (in a CRAZY CAT LADY sort of way...)


----------

